# Worldwide Photo Walk



## Rob Sylvan (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sure some of you have heard about Scott Kelby's Worldwide Photo Walk Day promotion for his new Lightroom book, well I've signed up to lead a walk in my (old) home town of Portsmouth NH. If any of you are in the northeast it would be great to have you come out. Portsmouth is a really nice little city/town to walk around in on a summer evening, and we end up at the local brewery!

The event is entirely social, but there are also prizes.

If Portsmouth is too far for you there are plenty of other walks happening all over the world.

Anyone else leading a walk?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 5, 2008)

Rob, sounds like fun. I'll keep my ears open for something a little closer.  I think the only time I've been in Portsmouth, I was taking a nap in a park-n-ride after driving all the way south thru Maine in the wee hours and pea-soup fog, squinty eyed from watching for killer mooses in the road.


----------



## rcannonp (Aug 5, 2008)

It's too bad that they chose to do this in August. I hope that they have water stands and medics along the route.


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, they suggest that the length of the walk be around a mile or so, and most (all?) will take place in urban areas where there are plenty of shops, restaurants and cafes along the way. We'll have two hours to cover that mile+ and it ends with a meal, so I think the general survival rate should be high.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 5, 2008)

Unless ..... a killer moose sneaks up from behind.   

I'm sure somebody will get the shot tho' ....


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Aug 5, 2008)

That would be cool. I'll be sure to stay in the middle of the pack for safety and frequently look over my shoulder.


----------

